
Snibgo's ImageMagick Pages (2014) - siftrics
https://im.snibgo.com/index.htm
======
tyingq
I wonder how difficult it would be to make a programmatic BAT to BASH
converter that only had to handle these scripts. It would probably get more
traction that way.

~~~
jlg23
Bluntly، if I was the author, I'd scream "hell, no!".

Transcribing the scripts is straight forward, if you cannot do that, chances
are high I'd like to be payed to debug your problem.

ImageMagick is a beast. Mighty but definitely not user friendly.

edit: trying to say that it can do everything - if you already know image
manipulation.

~~~
tyingq
The bottom of the page suggests the author wouldn't object to a third party
doing it.

------
twic
There's a link in the introduction to Fred's ImageMagick scripts, which are
also worth a look:

[http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/index.php](http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/index.php)

------
malkia
This is coming right on time (I'm looking at various screenshot differs for a
3D tool application (shaders, etc.)) -
[http://im.snibgo.com/phashthresh.htm](http://im.snibgo.com/phashthresh.htm)

------
moron4hire
Can a mod change the link to the HTTPS version?

~~~
dang
Sure, done.

